# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Tanichthys albonubes

## MrTree

I suddenly got sick of profile picture, and realised how important the movement of fish is. The picture would turn out more lively. 



This is a standard photo...



One day after I introduced this fish, it showed beautiful mating color. 



Red Lip White Cloud Mountain Minnow.....



3 kaki lan. 



But friendship didn't last long, one smaller fella not happy liao.



1 on 1 
But the big one bo chap. 



Now 3 vs 1...



Cannot liao, must run away. 

And she was the reason.  :Razz:  



Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

ha ha really got red-lipped variant?

----------


## Simon

mating dress very interesting  :Angel:

----------


## lorba

great man tree, and fancy you coming with a story like that.

The white cloud are really brilliant in color, unlike what I see in the shops. Wild or something?

----------


## benny

Good pictures!

But seems like you've not been using your slave flashes. If you position it at 45 degrees from the front glass pane, you should get better details on the fins as well as the lower half of the body.

Here's an edited picture to illustrate what the overall effect might look like with the fill flash.


And here's the original for a side by side comparison.

Let's see more pictures when you have the time. Hardly see your pictures these days.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

That's horny color. See the female, she is ready anytime man.  :Razz:  So, now I am trying to take the spawning pictures.

This fish is prohibited here! It's a protected species. A few days ago, the officers just came and confiscate fish like this, asian aro, arapaima, qianhu logo fish and etc...

Yeah, never use the flash, it didn't affect much for loaches and others, but I think now I need. 

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

you mean this is not an aquarium specimen?

hey finally I saw the female _Sawbwa resplendens_ in good condition!

----------


## MrTree

No lah, these are all aquarium strain, including the first fish, which was caught from the wild, it's also a released aquarium strain. 

Illegal to sell, but of course still got ppl selling openly..quite cheap.

----------


## hwchoy

all aquarium bred, why ban?

----------


## MrTree

it's 国家二级保护动物！ So as the QH logo fish..sturgeons also... as long it's listed, cannot means cannot..

----------


## hwchoy

I go round up all the specimens in the LFS and ship to you  :Smile:  national hero  :Laughing:

----------

